# whats the craziest thing ur dog has swallowed???



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

my girl went thru a whole tube of a&d ointment...by the time she was done she was shittin ointment....she has a high prey drive, for insects ...she ate a stinkbug once ...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Thrall ate a tube of Airborne pills once. I paid $50 bux to poison control to tell me it's harmless lol. He also eats bees, they sting him, he gets angry and eats them. Raisin eats anything on the ground, we call it all floor candy


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I have one that ate a Mach 4 razor cartridge, but not the plastic part, just the blades. She also managed to do this without cutting her mouth, tongue or throat. They had to be surgically removed....all 4 blades....all 4 WHOLE blades!! We were very lucky.

I had one years ago that literally ate half of one of those cheap mexican blankets you see in truck stops...surgical removal had to be done

most of mine will eat small rocks if they can get away with it.....A & D, neosporin, vicks vaporub...they're all in danger if we don't keep them locked up! LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a shih tzu that eats turds...........HAHAHAHA


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile at 2 razorblades. Just ate em. Yummy yum. Miraculously enough she passed them herself and without injury. The vets were amazed. They call her Iron Gut at the emergency vet clinic now (she's been back for check ups and to visit). I couldn't believe there weren't any cuts on/in her mouth or any internal damage. Brings new meaning to Razors Edge though. Haha.


----------



## Britsm (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmm..What hasn't my dog ate???? He loves eating cotton and cat sh*t lol 

There was a story on the news yesterday about an 8 month old rotty that ate 8 golf balls and threw up 3 of them and had to get the rest surgically removed


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> Maile at 2 razorblades. Just ate em. Yummy yum. Miraculously enough she passed them herself and without injury. The vets were amazed. They call her Iron Gut at the emergency vet clinic now (she's been back for check ups and to visit). I couldn't believe there weren't any cuts on/in her mouth or any internal damage. Brings new meaning to Razors Edge though. Haha.


OMG! I would freakin die! That is super scary.

Mae ate a tube of combat roach killer one day, I was so freaked out she was gonna die. I couldn't believe it because Mae doesn't ever chew on ANYTHING. We came home and she had got on my husbands desk, and got some leftover chicken and got the combat tube from somewhere.....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> OMG! I would freakin die! That is super scary.


I just about did! I flew to the vets who told me Id have to take her to the Emergency Vets who of course gives you worst case scenario...oh goodness. What a fiasco. Thankfully after A LOT of prayers it ended up better than anyone could have imagined.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

bump......


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

my aunt had a Lab that ate a tackle box full of fish hooks. i actually found the dog with hooks all in her lip, nose, and tongue... $200 later the vet took them all out.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kaiser has eaten x-mas ornaments, cat poop, tried to eat the carcass of a dead deer (Lmao he came running up the hill with half a carcass like "look what I found" eyes all big) He used to eat muh underroo's  and I'd be folding laundry and he would sneak off with a pair and I'd think to myself "dang what happened to all my roos"? Then I'd be outside pickin up his mess and I'd find em, oh he would also knock the garbage can over and eat what ever was in there, he also still eats the plastic eyes of stuffed animals


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Blaze at a the bottle to some Ibuprofren once. The pill itself is deadly to dogs. On the vet advice I made him swallow some hydrogen peroxide to make him throw up. Thankfully he didn't eat this pills just the bottle they were in.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

thats crazy my dog doesnt even come close to yalls stories but she does hide my shoes n socks


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy crap i think i have angels or something! luckily i haven't had anything super bad happen like that!!

the pups eat cap poop on a daily basis *death glare to the pups*
belle at some chicken bones out of the garbage once... she passed them without problem, though. she's crazy. 
bear shredded a green tarp and ate some of the shreds and pooped long tassles of green tarp.... lololol.

thats about it for my doggehs


----------



## pitdaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

my boy cash swallowed my sock today cant belive it was there then it was just gone


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

umm.. my boy really seems to like my gf's underwear LOL


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

thaim said:


> umm.. my boy really seems to like my gf's underwear LOL


:rofl:
Dang I thought it was just my dog...wooooo! LOL


----------

